# DeckScapes Coating Life Extender?



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

You guys seen this? Anyone have any experience with it?

Here is a product PDF. It is the first on the products right under prep:

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pdf/products/deckscapes_extstain.pdf


----------



## drew1143 (Jan 23, 2010)

Deckscapes Coating Life Extender was discontinued a couple years ago.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL no wonder I hadn't seen it. And that PDF above said it was "NEW".. :laughing:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm hoping to try the Mad Dog Deck next month or so. (http://maddogprimer.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/2010-deckfix.pdf) 

Sounds like a really good idea in theory


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I used that stuff on a deck 5 or 6 years ago. I see the HO every now and then and ask how it's holding up, and she says it's fine but I'd like to see it for myself though. I guess contractors weren't following specs when they used it and thus the product wasn't performing, so SW pulled it off the shelf. that's what I heard anyway...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I loved it. It was an oil based penetrating stain that you could use waterborne over. It gave the durability of oil stain without the blochiness that inevitably occurs with oil down the road.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

It was a good product, had a high failure rate though. If product was applied to heavy it would build a sheen and peel. It was just too difficult to apply properly.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

paintpimp said:


> It was a good product, had a high failure rate though. If product was applied to heavy it would build a sheen and peel. It was just too difficult to apply properly.


a penetrating oil that peels? I guess I was never unfortunate enough to apply it improperly. My bet is that people would apply this and not top coat it with stain.... It does look like a clear to slightly cedar tint when dry.


----------



## PaintSlave (Jan 9, 2011)

When i worked as sw i was instructed to sell it only to people getting heavy pigmented waterbornes. Mostly the solid stains and the semi transparent colors that where near full tint level.


----------



## Gerard's (Oct 2, 2010)

*Gerard's*

I use Deckscapes waterborne all the time here in Fl. Easy to work with and one coat covers very well and looks great. I only use it on house decks. If I am sealing a dock, I use Wood RX, hard to work with, but looks great and lasts years out in the hot sun and salt air.


----------

